

Mark Pincus speaks at Stanford - rahooligan
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2332

======
smountcastle
I like how Stanford describes it as "a very laid-back and desultory
conversation." I'm not sure I want to hear Mark and Bing going constantly from
one subject to another in a halfhearted way.

~~~
coffee
I was thinking the same thing when I first started watching but it get's far
better about 2/3 of the way through...

------
ztan
i kind of lost some respect for him after his endorsement for tony robbins...

------
staunch
(2009)

